# Drywall taping



## tjmay (May 7, 2005)

Looking for information on how to repair drywall. The drywall taping in my house was not done properly now it is cracking and  I was wondering how I would go about fixing it. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## JTR (May 8, 2005)

Use a sharp pointed tool - and lightly etch out the crack. V it open so the compound will bond both sides. You can see how deep the crack is - You  need to put some light weight one-time spackling into the crack. Only apply enough to fill the crack. Then re-paint.


----------

